# Why are sealed subs better for small rooms?



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

I read a Tom V. post where he commented that in general, small sealed subs like the SB-12 work better in smaller rooms than a vented sub. Why is that? I'm currently using a first generation 20-39 Pci and I'm upgrading (hopefully that's what you'd call it) to a SB-12 for my 10x15 sealed room. I went with the suggestion that room compensation feature and the P-EQ would benefit my space ... and that I should get near 20hz extention with room gain.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Chris, I am sure Tom would be glad to answer the technical reasons for his statement. However, I own a PB12-Plus/2 with the new 12.3 drivers and have it in the corner of my 11 x 15 sealed (only 1 access door that can be shut). It is an amazing experience. The tactile feeling is akin to being catapulted off a carrier deck (which I have done). You have a great sub, I think it would do fine in that room. Keep us posted. By the way, welcome to the Shack. Dennis


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

gnugear said:


> I read a Tom V. post where he commented that in general, small sealed subs like the SB-12 work better in smaller rooms than a vented sub. Why is that? I'm currently using a first generation 20-39 Pci and I'm upgrading (hopefully that's what you'd call it) to a SB-12 for my 10x15 sealed room. I went with the suggestion that room compensation feature and the P-EQ would benefit my space ... and that I should get near 20hz extention with room gain.


The advantage of sealed box subs in small rooms is the slower roll-off below corner frequency which is complimented by room gain that keeps the output up with the lowering of the frequency(to a point)


----------

